# sms.ac???



## samba (25 August 2005)

Hallo, 

seit einem Jahr bin ich nun Kunde bei sms.ac und nutze diesen Dienst ganz gerne um mal schnell paar "FREE SMS" abzufeuern. Damals habe ich mich erst mal über google schlau gemacht und konnte nichts negatives darüber finden. Man liest ja selbst heute im www nur gutes über diesen Laden (Hinweis: Habe damals leider verpasst auch mal auf engl. Seiten zu googlen, doch hierzu später mehr......). 

Vor ca. 8 Tagen meldete sich mein Bruder bei mir, weil er auf seiner Mobilfunkrechnung Rechnungspositionen hatte die ihm nichts sagten. Gemeinsam fanden wir heraus, das diese von sms.ac kamen. 

Daraufhin habe ich mich in meinem personalisierten Bereich angemeldet und entdeckte, dass dort Premiumdienste aktiviert waren. Natürlich habe ich dieses nicht gemacht und auch bei meinem Bruder waren diese Dienste aktiviert wurden. Falls einer hier von Euch bei sms.ac angemeldet ist, rate ich mal in den Bereich: messages -> message preferences ..... zu schauen !!! 

Ich habe diese Premiumdienste bei mir sofort deaktiviert und daraufhin der hotline gemailt. Doch bisher wurde dort nur meinen Fragen ausgewichen. (Übrigens am nächsten Tag waren diese Dienste wieder aktiviert!!!) 

Ferner entdeckte ich unter: Messages -> Inbox .....diverse SMS mit folgendem Inhalt: 
- SMS.ac: Your message to 49xxxxxxxxx has been sent by SMS.ac, your global mobile community. eur 0.29/msg 
Auf meiner letzten Rechnung sind diese Positionen noch nicht aufgetaucht, erwarte diese Positionen aber mit der nächsten Mobilfunkrechnung von O2. 

In der Vergangenheit wurde ich bei sms.ac immer darüber informiert wann mein freies Kontingent verbraucht war und ich konnte keine weiteren sms mehr versenden. Jetzt scheint es so, das jede sms abgerechnet wird und so wie es aussieht für 29Cent (teuerer als von meinem Handy). 

In einer Email von der hotline wurde ich über einen "pricing guide" informiert. Nach langen suchen habe ich diesen auch gefunden (schön auf der Seite versteckt!!!) 
Man findet ihn unter "site map" geht und dann zu "help" und klickt dort auf "Pricing Guide". 
Da liest man dann folgendes: "5 Free per day* €0.29 / msg sent" und ganz unten für das Sternchen: *For a limited time (30 days after activating your mobile phone in most countries). 

Ich habe also weiterhin SMS versendet mit der Annahme diese seien frei. Das diese jetzt was kosten, darüber wurde ich nicht informiert, mit Ausnahme des * unter dem "Pricing Guide"

Ob dies schon vor einem Jahr dort stand kann ich nicht sagen, aber der "Pricing Guide" war ja auch gut versteckt und in den AGB konnte ich damals darüber nichts lesen. 

Wenn ich damals vorher auf englisch sprachigen websites ge-googelt hätte, wäre ich nie dort als registrierter User aufgeschlagen.

Diesen Artikel habe ich in deutsch ausmachen können:
h**p://help.orf.at/?story=3083 

Wie gesagt gut ein Jahr Ruhe gehabt aber jetzt steht Ärger ins Haus. Ich schätze das so ca. 30 EUR auf mich zukommen werden. Wie komme ich jetzt am besten aus dieser Nummer raus??? 

DANKE für Eure HILFE  

Ciao samba77


----------



## Reducal (25 August 2005)

samba schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gesagt gut ein Jahr Ruhe gehabt aber jetzt steht Ärger ins Haus.


Wie sieht den der Ärger aus?


----------



## samba (26 August 2005)

Hi Reducal,

mein Bruder musste ca. 25,-- EUR berappen, hat sich dort abgemeldet und wollte seine Ruhe. Hatte keine Zeit und Lust sich darum zu kümmern. War nur angenervt von der []. Bei mir werden es wohl ca. 30 Euro sein. Ich könnte dies ja genauso machen, frage mich aber ob ich damit nicht solche Geschäftsmodelle untersütze.

Mache Werbung für free-sms, ändere mein Geschäftsmodell in pay-sms, informiere nicht meine Kunden und kassiere ab......

Ich habe mich dort noch nicht abgemeldet, weil ich noch hoffe durch den E-Mail was zu bewegen. Habe aber da nicht so große Hoffnung, da auf meine letzte E-Mail schon keine Reaktion mehr folgte. 

...oder zielte Deine Frage auf etwas anderes ab?...dann lass es mich wissen!   

Ciao Samba

*[Virenscanner: Vorsichtshalber ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## samba (21 September 2005)

*Nachtrag*

Gestern habe ich meine Mobilfunkrechnung bekommen und es war nichts drauf von sms.ac. Merkwürdig   

Heute bekam ich dann folgende eMail...
Auszug:


> Wichtig: Preis pro Nachricht
> 
> Du hast dich für die automatische Rechnungsstellung mit SMS.ac angemeldet. Ab dem 19 September wird für jede Premium-Mitteilung von SMS.ac eine Gebühr von €0,49 auf deiner Handyrechnung erscheinen oder von deinem Pre-Paid-Konto abgezogen. Um Deine Zustimmung zurückzuziehen, melde Dich bei www.sms.ac an, klicke auf "Mein Benutzerkonto" und folge dort den Anweisungen.
> 
> Wir bedanken uns für Deine Mitgliedschaft in der weltweit größten mobilen Gemeinschaft... SMS.ac!



Wieso bin ich denn Premiummitglied? Ist mir egal, jetzt melde ich mich ab und siehe da, im Help-Teil fehlt der Hinweis wie man sich abmelden muß (stand vorher da), nach 5 min auch so gefunden und jetzt goodbye


----------



## Unregistriert (5 November 2007)

*AW: sms.ac???*

hi. ich bekomm seit ungefähr 3 monaten fast täglich so new sms von sms.ac hab mich aber nie hier angemeldet.

kann mir bitte jemand sagen woran das liegt unnd was ich da machen kann? das nervt nämlich echt!!!!!!!!!

danke im vorraus


----------



## Captain Picard (5 November 2007)

*AW: sms.ac???*

mein lieber Herr Gesangsverein. "Exotischer" geht es kaum noch.


> The .AC Domain Name is the ISO-3166 code for Ascension Island and is administered exclusively by ourselves. This warm and fascinating island is located almost exactly in the middle of the South Atlantic Ocean, just five degrees below the equator. The island has a thriving Internet community which is well-worth further investigation.



http://www.nic.ac/cgi-bin/whois?query=sms.ac
Betreiber  der Seite sms.ac 



> Domain Name : 	 SMS.AC
> Organization Name : 	SMS.ac, Inc.
> Street : 	255 G Street #723
> City : 	San Diego


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Februar 2008)

*AW: sms.ac???*

http://www.the-scream.co.uk/forums/t21296.html?

In UK wurden heute zwei Regulierungsmassnahmen veröffentlicht
http://www.phonepayplus.org.uk/cons...MS.ac+Inc&ST=&SpLookup=Search&Keywords=&cmd=2

PS: Exotisch hin oder her - die Firma ist ganz normal registriert

Die schöne neue SMS-Welt
h**p://www.sms-report.com/


----------

